# [solved] Intel Mobile Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 issue

## tallmtt

I am running a current Gentoo install with KDE on an ACER 4315-2535 that has an Intel Mobile Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 card in it (with the 965GM chip).  I have seen youtube video's with this same card and Compiz running.  I have also followed the directions on installing Xorg with AIGLX which as I understand it is the only way this card will work with Compiz.  

I can post my xorg.conf file, my xvinfo output, glxinfo output, etc as needed.  I have tried both the intel and i810 drivers without success.  I see that on debian based systems, they use a specially compiled xserver-xorg-video-intel to run compiz.  Any idea how I can do that in Gentoo?

I will list the version numbers of my xorg-server, mesa, and kernel if needed.  I would like to work through this reasonably as I ahve been fightng this for several weeks on IRC and Google.

Thanks for any help and direction.

--MRLast edited by tallmtt on Tue Jul 15, 2008 4:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dottout

install the unstable driver, it should be enough

----------

## tallmtt

Thanks for the reply, I have not had a break from work to attempt to implement your suggestion.

Just for clarification, 

Please tell me if I am right:

I placed:

```
x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810 ~x86
```

 into /etc/portage/pakage.keywords

Then emerge -s xf86-video-i810 gives:

```
*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

      Latest version available: 2.2.99.902

      Latest version installed: 2.1.1

      Size of files: 651 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org driver for Intel cards

      License:       xf86-video-i810

```

Now emerge -p xf86-video-i810 gives:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.2.99.902 [2.1.1]

```

Is this what I need to install?  If this botches my X - do I just comment out the like in pakage.keywords are re-emerge?

Thanks.

----------

## baeksu

Any updates on this? I have the same video card (integrated on a desktop mobo), and though compiz works, I'm quite unhappy with the performance.

Basically, any task that takes significant amounts of CPU (e.g. opening a javascript heavy page) makes compiz stutter and lag like mad. Oh the humanity.

There's 2.3.0 version of xf86-video-i810 in portage now. If I use that, should I also update my xorg-server to latest unstable (1.4.0.90-r3)?

----------

## termite

Yes.  I have the same card and I'm running xorg 1.4 and 2.3.0 for the driver.   You may also want to update mesa to unstable (7.0.something)

----------

## baeksu

 *termite wrote:*   

> Yes.  I have the same card and I'm running xorg 1.4 and 2.3.0 for the driver.   You may also want to update mesa to unstable (7.0.something)

 

So you have compiz running smoothly, even when you do other stuff?

Can you post the "Device" section of your xorg.conf, so I can see if I'm missing something?

----------

## tallmtt

I have been unable to address this in quite a while now, but here I go again.  

(As a refresher - I have an Acer 4315 with an Intel GM965 graphics chip also known as x3100 - I am trying to enable AIGLX - this is becoming increasingly frustrating as Ubuntu users are able to simply modify a compiz blacklist file and things work!)

I just recompiled my kernel as I did not have DRM enabled in my kernel (See http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Intel_GMA for the kernel options).  This did not solve my problems like I'd hoped.

I did not recompile X as I don't think it would make any difference (I can if someone gives me a good argument  :Smile:  ).

I went through the AIGLX instructions from both http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Intel%20with%20AiGLX and http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Intel_GMA without fixing my problem (restarting X each time).

I am running xorg-x11 7.3 and xorg-server 1.4.0.90-r3 (~86)

I also have mesa 7.0.3 installed (also ~86)

Should anyone want my xorg.conf file, I can post that as well.

Here is some debug info for everyone to benefit from:

grep -i aiglx /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(**) AIGLX enabled

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

```
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(EE) [drm] drmOpen failed.

(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.
```

glxinfo | grep rendering

```
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
```

----------

## astaecker

 *tallmtt wrote:*   

> I just recompiled my kernel as I did not have DRM enabled in my kernel (See http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Intel_GMA for the kernel options).  This did not solve my problems like I'd hoped.

 

Are the DRM modules loaded (modprobe i915) ? Are there any errors (dmesg | grep drm) ?

----------

## tallmtt

Here is more info for everyone.

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

wlan_tkip              11136  2

vboxdrv                49200  0

wlan_scan_sta          10752  1

ath_rate_sample        11904  1

ath_pci                96040  0

wlan                  174128  5 wlan_tkip,wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

snd_hda_intel         252828  5

ath_hal               277600  3 ath_rate_sample,ath_pci
```

I compiled DRI, agp, etc into the kernel, not as modules.

dmesg | grep drm

```
[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
```

I don't think I compiled i915 into my kernel - I'll have to check on that.

----------

## tallmtt

I just recompiled my kernel to use the i915 driver and look:

glxinfo | grep direct

```
direct rendering: Yes
```

 :Very Happy: 

This solved my issue.  I am now running compiz-fusion.  As a separate note, there is a specific command needed to use to run compiz, which I will post shortly (I am not posting this from the laptop in question).

To summarize ... 

Assure intel-agp, agp, drm, and i915 are all compiled in or with the kernel.  

I am running ~86 branch of xorg-X11, xorg-server, and mesa

I have installed compiz following instructions from the wiki/IRC channel

I will post pertinent links and instructions on the wiki-gentoo page for the Asus 4315 page.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## vap0rtranz

To clarify precisely what's needed (instead of the unstable driver and blanketing keywords/unmasks around), I just posted a Howto for the 965GM.

Cheers!

----------

